# Worst (and Best) Fish of 2009



## HaMm3r

Well, another year of fishing has come and gone, and contrary to tradition, I thought it would be entertaining to have everyone recount their worst catch(es) of the annum instead of their best. [smiley=1-embarassed.gif] Of course, we all like to brag, so post up your best too! [smiley=popcorn2.gif]

I’ll start us off…

After a personal milestone year of 137 total days that I managed to fish, at least a little bit, this was the absolute worst I could do… [smiley=doh1.gif]









These were pretty lousy also… [smiley=cry.gif]

























I’m sure I’ve got more pathetic examples, so I’ll keep looking…

Now for some bests!!! [smiley=headbang.gif]

On Fly…

















Conventional Gear…

























































With any luck, 2010 will be even worse (and better).


----------



## phishphood

Dad's biggest trout









My PB trout









I'm resolving to only remember the good ones. ;D


----------



## skinny_water

I don't get much time to fish myself, but when I do. I score big! lol


----------



## Frankie_G.

The worst for me, by far, and not a catch per se, was getting stuck on a mudflat for five hours.  

What made matters worse, we were out of beer.








[/img]

So, being the professional fisherman that I am, I broke out the clown (red head-white bodied spook jr.) and caught me a few frosty ones.

Here you can see the explosive strike of the 12 ouncer as he chases down my hapless topwater:








[/img]

And after a give and take, see-saw, uphill in the snow (both ways) battle, my prize wore himself out and came boatside where he met his uncanny demise:








[/img]

Some more worst of 2009...

Plague of the small flounder. 

While the quantity is there:








[/img]

I just can't catch any bigger than this average size one:








[/img]

Same with trout and snook.  The lil' ones just keep bothering me... :'(  








[/img]








[/img]

On the flip side of things, I got no problems with big reds:








[/img]

Kingfish seem to be attracted to the flats boat:








[/img]

As do cobia:








[/img]

Big jacks:








[/img]

Poon:








[/img]

*Oooops...wrong poon (sorry)...*

<clears throat>

Poon:








[/img]

Drum:








[/img]

Sheepies:








[/img]

And even a wayard sailfish:








[/img]

And on a sadder note (and one that's kinda off topic)...due to the closure of red snapper, it's a shame I won't be able to partake in any trips like this for quite some time:








[/img] 

So yes, 2009 offered some good memories as well as bad.  I'm hoping 2010 is even better... [smiley=1-beer.gif]

[smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## phishphood

WOW! I wanna be like you when I grow up. ;D

Gonna be hard to top those pics Nanna.


----------



## HaMm3r

> ...where he met his uncanny demise:


 [smiley=1-laugh.gif] Nice pun!
Now that is true talent right there! Outta beer, so you manage to catch some more. Unbelievable! [smiley=y-10.gif]

That's a whole mess of great fish, Frank! Obviously, you haven't slowed down one bit. Have you been seeing much flattie action this season yet? The one I posted is the first I've seen since last winter. 

One last question/observation...in the first "poon" picture, it appears that camera operator may be overboard. What's up with that? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## tguasjr

Here is a pic of my first Peacock Bass ever and my second fish on fly.









Possibly one of my smallest bass but my first fish on fly.


----------



## mark_gardner

ok heres a pic of one of my best redfish ever boated







[/img]
[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] ok so i'm just kiddiing about that being a personal best  [smiley=bitchslap.gif] but seriously now this IS my personal best cobia caught aboard my ex-micro "ship"   ;D







][/img]


----------



## jeross

My last bass of 2009










:-[


----------



## Guest

09 Was a good year.




























And a few some friends caught.





































I just hope that I am as fortunate in 2010.


----------



## Frankie_G.

> ...where he met his uncanny demise:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-laugh.gif] Nice pun!
> Now that is true talent right there! Outta beer, so you manage to catch some more. Unbelievable!  [smiley=y-10.gif]
Click to expand...

 ;D  It was actually a "no-brainer".  12 ounce Budweisers are red and white afterall, so going with a clown colored spook jr. seemed appropriate... 



> That's a whole mess of great fish, Frank! Obviously, you haven't slowed down one bit. Have you been seeing much flattie action this season yet?


Surprisingly not.  I started out '09 catching pretty good numbers (double digit catches each trip)...I put sail2fish, Parker33 and Seachaseer20 on quite a few of em.  

Then those "numbers" suddenly began drying up inthe spring.  

Then I kinda took Kangaroo13 "under my wing" and put him on a few real decent trips in the summer (double digit catches again)...only to have the bite fizzle out on me towards the latter part of the fall.  So, it's been pretty inconsistent this year overall... :-/ 



> One last question/observation...in the first "poon" picture, it appears that camera operator may be overboard. What's up with that?  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


Ummm...you are correct.  And my camera ain't waterproof either.  What can I say?...we needed to cool off...it was a HOT day... :  (And no, you can't see the pictures I took when we were *both* in the water minutes before... )


----------



## Frankie_G.

> ok heres a pic of one of my best redfish ever boated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


That there is a croaker that wants ta be a redfish when he grows up... ;D


----------



## SOBX

There are no bad fish that eat feathers tossed by old men with long rods!!!

And these are just the reds (click on the pic)!


I'll be back!!! Sorry boys, just couldn't find any bad ones in 09! (click on the pic)




Good Fishing!!!


----------



## gnuraider

worst:










Best - seeing my 7 year old catch the fish of his life...I know it's not huge by some standards, but to hear his reaction and see the pride on his face when he reeled in this one is better than any feeling I've had catching anything:










Dave


----------



## GTSRGTSR

I cant match you all but heres a few

















and more...


----------



## PVredfisher

My best of 2009 would have to be some of these from louisiana.









And catching permit in Chokoloskee









The worst fish, well no photographic evidence was taken of those ;D

Nanna, what about those buffalo I saw you catching on "another forum"? Those were pretty sweet.


----------



## HaMm3r

You guys have posted some great and not-so-great bests, I love it! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I had forgotten about a couple of post-worthy worsts...

Giant plecostomus on fly. 









Perhaps my biggest toadfish ever. :


----------



## Frankie_G.

> And catching permit in Chokoloskee


Nice "rubber-lips" Cole... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]



> Nanna, what about those buffalo I saw you catching on "another forum"? Those were pretty sweet.


They were bison, dagnabbit! ;D And yep...I almost forgot about catching them things. The thing is, once you figure out their pattern, they're pretty easy ta catch. I'm now targeting the much more rare and seldom seen, white buffalo on fly. Now there's a challenge... 

Are you and Anthony fishing together this year? Me and Marty are gonna do both series. (The IFA and HT)


----------



## Frankie_G.

> You guys have posted some great and not-so-great bests, I love it! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> I had forgotten about a couple of post-worthy worsts...
> 
> Giant plecostomus on fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps my biggest toadfish ever.  :


That pleco is awesome. I thought they only ate algea though? How the heck did you manage ta get him to eat a fly? You must have some "mad skillz". 

As far as the toadfish goes... [smiley=undecided.gif]That's gotta be one of the uglest fish I've ever seen in my life.

Good Lord man...


----------



## HaMm3r

> That pleco is awesome.  I thought they only ate algea though?  How the heck did you manage ta get him to eat a fly?  You must have some "mad skillz".


I actually did a report on it Frank. ;D Unlike some other forums, this place doesn't wipe out all your history when they upgrade. : 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1234210475

Oh, and if you're bored one day, take a read of my Jupiter snook report. I know that's one story you in particular will enjoy. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1251737865/0


----------

